# British Architecture in Bogotá (Colombia)



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

^^

*nieghborhoods*
like a 1700 city block


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

l'eau said:


> wow, *very strange and beautiful for colomiba!*nice nieghborhood indeed:cheers:


Beautiful for Colombia? Colombia has thousands (at least) of places that are even more beautiful than this one.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^give me the links then:cheers:


ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ;27502302 said:


> ^^
> 
> *nieghborhoods*
> like a 1700 city block


however.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

l'eau said:


> ^^give me the links then:cheers:
> 
> 
> however.


I hope you look all the following threads. THis may take a lot of time:

*CARTAGENA*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601902
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605112*

*San Andres Island - The paradise*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529658
*
*BOGOTA**
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394203*

SANTA MARTA
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/colombia/6680-cuanto-le-pones-la-hermosa-santa-marta.html

MEDELLIN
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458928*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638948&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638948&page=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666610
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=622639
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=617118

*CALI
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637574*

*MANIZALES
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657878*

*GUATAPE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18759883
*
LANDSCAPES*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224958
http://www.skyscraperlife.com/colombia/8145-paisajes-colombianos.html


*Must See*
I could say that Istanbul is very weird and beautiful for Turkey too, LOL. I think your are really ignorant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ;27497852 said:


>


In those pics ^^ -great pics btw- the terrain looks more European than Colombian...


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nope, the terrains looks more Colombian than European 

The thing is that due to the altitude the vegetation changes, and instead of palms and lush vegetation, we get lots of pines, this is true all over the high Andean mountains, not only Colombia kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DFM..Dani said:


> nope, the terrains looks more Colombian than European
> 
> The thing is that due to the altitude the vegetation changes, and instead of palms and lush vegetation, we get lots of pines, this is true all over the high Andean mountains, not only Colombia kay:


Thanks for the info btw kay:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> *Must See*
> I could say that Istanbul is very weird and beautiful for Turkey too, LOL. I think your are really ignorant.


it's not about ignorancy.
i just kinda surprised becuz i didnt know colombia has british architecture.i tought colombia has just spaniard architecture.there's no reason for pissing offkay:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^lol I love the way you write English :lol:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

isnt it cute:happy:


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

edited...


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Very beautiful and elegant!

Are those houses protected or they may be demolished in the future?


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

other pics 









http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/








http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/








http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/








http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/








http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/








http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo350/Aetokremnos/


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Bruno BHZ said:


> Very beautiful and elegant!
> 
> Are those houses protected or they may be demolished in the future?


Protected!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Wow! Thanks Aeto for those last photos!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More photos, from flickr!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Some of the buildings in those photos aren't exactly "British" but they're still nice  thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice houses  ^^


DFM..Dani said:


> ^^lol I love the way you write English :lol:


:lol:


----------



## naer889 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG!!! Where's that located??????


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In Colombia :lol: ^^


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

naer889 said:


> OMG!!! Where's that located??????


Hotel La Fontana across from Unicentro.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow That is a very nice passage way :happy:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

A house, from flickr.

*Im not quite sure if this is British Architecture but I will put it anyway.


----------



## al-fandi (Oct 24, 2006)

Beautiful, didnt expected..


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a mixture of spanish and english architecture.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Very interesting place. Cool thread.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Lovely places.


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

ok, thats new... i really love it, it looks amazing!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Another one, from SSC:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr, and google


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very European ^^ Hard to believe this is a street in Bogota, Columbia.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> Very European ^^ Hard to believe this is a street in Bogota, Col*u*mbia.


Col*o*mbia 

*Glad you liked it.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

And, by the way, it's not just a Street. There are many british-looking *neighborhoods* in Bogotá.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, meant to write Col*o*mbia, of course.  Hit the wrong key! lol 

Yes, I have been to Colombia, several times, and luved it, so I do know this already.  Just saying that because many people think Colombia has nothing but spanish architecture, which of course is not entirely true. 

Beautiful part of the world :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks. Have you gone to Cartagena?


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Why do you like having architecture copied from the european style and not your own? anyway it's nice as european architecture, but.... strange


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

zazo said:


> Why do you like having architecture copied from the european style and not your own? anyway it's nice as european architecture, but.... strange


Its not just because we wanted it that way. It is because of the english migration to Bogotá many years ago.


----------



## building demolisher (Oct 22, 2005)

whitechapel and oliver twist move to colombia? 

amazing!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Thanks. Have you gone to Cartagena?


Yes, but again, long time ago. I have little memory of the city as I was really young and also because we didn't stay very long. We spent most of the time in Barranquilla, where I have several very close friends. I go there most to be honest. South America has a very special place in my heart...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Folks, I really hate to delete pictures, but recently people have not been crediting the photos they post here in Cityscapes section as to the photographer. If you have posted pictures here lately, please edit in credits or I will have to delete them next time I visit the thread.*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Just luv this! Absolutely beautiful architecture. Would really luv some info on this place please


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After reconstruction this building would be great ^^


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It is OK like that. I think it doesn't need a reconstruction.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> After reconstruction this building would be great ^^





alejoaoa said:


> It is OK like that. I think it doesn't need a reconstruction.


What do u mean guys? What's the matter with it the way it is? :dunno: I think it looks beautiful just as it is! Hope it's just being refurbished and NOT having a total face lift/rebuild as that would completely ruin this beauty imo!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> What do u mean guys? What's the matter with it the way it is? :dunno: I think it looks beautiful just as it is! Hope it's just being refurbished and NOT having a total face lift/rebuild as that would completely ruin this beauty imo!


Exactly!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Another british house, from flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That building is very nice indeed ^^ :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yes, another one :lol: From flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Mooore British houses!, courtesy of Aireos


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really beautiful buildings, houses in Bogota


----------



## Virtualtopia (Oct 1, 2008)

*The most amazing thing of all*

The most amazing thing of all is that I want to get the name of this neighbourhood and neither Google or this site which Google gave as a link will give it to me.

Is the name a big secret or something. I have worked out that it is in the locality or division of Chapinero close to Sante Fe, but what the hell is the name of the suburb. Surely there is a name?

Better post a pic instead of just moaning about this though.


http://www.virtualamericas.net/colombia/photos/cities/bogota/santabarbara/co0533.shtml

The above pic is in Usaquen locality in the suburb of Santa Barbara. This house looks English to me, not 100% sure though. 

I have lots of pics of English architecture from that English suburb in Bogota. But am stuck because I need the name of that suburb first before I can put the pictures up on my web site, and then link them from here afterward.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some streets really look like they are in British cities. Wonderful! :cheers2:


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

The localities with this architecture in Bogotá are Teusaquillo, Santa Fé, Chapinero and Usaquén, but a good part of the houses and buildings with that style are in Teusaquillo locality.



Virtualtopia said:


> The most amazing thing of all is that I want to get the name of this neighbourhood and neither Google or this site which Google gave as a link will give it to me.
> 
> Is the name a big secret or something. I have worked out that it is in the locality or division of Chapinero close to Sante Fe, but what the hell is the name of the suburb. Surely there is a name?
> 
> ...


The suburb beetween Santa Fé and Chapinero localities is "La Merced". *Reference points:* "Centro Internacional", National Park, etc. Although the district can be "Sagrado Corazón" (this one is next to Chapinero and Teusaquillo localities, also near to Caracas Avenue).

----------------

Some pics, thanks to Flickr:

Teusaquillo (Teusaquillo and La Magdalena district):










I'm not sure if these houses are in La Merced or Chapinero Alto district:



















La Merced:



















Parcial view of Teusaquillo locality:










Palermo (Teusaquillo):










I don't know if some buildings of _Parque Central Bavaria_ in Bogotá downtown are british, are the next two:










BH Hotel La Salle district (in Chapinero locality):




























Hotel bh in Quinta Camacho district (in Chapinero locality):




























More...



















Some buildings of _Universidad Cooperativa de Colombia_ Bogotá:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those houses, buildings are indeed very nice, great no doubt that; are the jewels of Bogota


----------



## Virtualtopia (Oct 1, 2008)

*La Merced*

Thanks for your post Aireos.

The place I photographed was indeed La Merced.

I will post my images here when I have shrunk them down and put them on the Web.

Cheers.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Aireos said:


> Palermo (Teusaquillo):


Amazing update Aireos! loved this one :cheers:


----------

